# Stop/Start Services Without Admin Rights



## Dark MAge (Dec 20, 2004)

I need a user to be able to start and stop one service on our server. I know how to use Netsvc but it does not allow this user to start/stop without admin privileges.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/runasspc.html


----------



## Dark MAge (Dec 20, 2004)

Looks like a good app.
I appreciate it.


----------

